# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Γνωριμία με άτομα με κοινωνικο αγχος

## Χμμμ

Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ επιτέλους να πάψω να κρύβομαι και να γνωρισω κάποιο ατομο με κοινωνική φοβία, άγχος κλπ, όπως εγώ. Είμαι 25 και μένω Ιωαννινα αλλά πηγαινοερχομαι συχνά Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε όποιος/α θέλει θα χαρώ πολύ να γνωριστουμε και να δώσουμε δυναμη ο ένας στον άλλον. :-) 
Δημήτρης

----------


## masterridley

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, όλοι με κοινωνικό άγχος είσαστε εκεί πάνω; Κανένας Αθήνα;;;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δεν ξέρω αν επιτρέπεται αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ επιτέλους να πάψω να κρύβομαι και να γνωρισω κάποιο ατομο με κοινωνική φοβία, άγχος κλπ, όπως εγώ. Είμαι 25 και μένω Ιωαννινα αλλά πηγαινοερχομαι συχνά Θεσσαλονίκη, οπότε όποιος/α θέλει θα χαρώ πολύ να γνωριστουμε και να δώσουμε δυναμη ο ένας στον άλλον. :-) 
> Δημήτρης


δε βλεπω να κανεις κατι γι αυτο ομως ετσι ουτε ο ηρακλης πουαρω δε βλεπω να βγαζει ακρη

----------


## Remedy

ας πω την βλακεια μου κι εγω.
ειναι βεβαιο οτι καποιος με κοινωνικο αγχος, νοιωθει καλυτερα διπλα σε ατομα με το ιδιο προβλημα, η μηπως ειναι πιο βοηθητικοι στο να κοινωνικοποιηθει, φιλοι που εμπιστευεται μεν και ξερουν το θεμα του, αλλα δεν εχουν τετοιο αγχος και ειναι κοινωνικοποιημενοι?
μηπως δλδ, ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα επικοινωνιας και εμπιστοσυνης σε καποιους, παρα κοινου προβληματος?

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Καλησπερα αδερφε, θα ηθελα με αγαπη να σε προτρεψω να γνωρισεις πρωτα τον Κυριο Ημων Ιησου Χριστο μεσα στην Ορθοδοξοι εκκλησια μας για να μην χρειαστει να αναζητησεις ανθρωπο στην ιδια κατασταση με εσενα. Για αρχη θα σε προετρεπα να βρεις με την χαρη του θεου εναν πνευματικο γεροντα εν Χριστο να σε καθοδηγησει και τοτε ολλα αυτα αγχος,φοβιες θα φυγουν σιγα σιγα με την χαρη του κυριου μας. 

*Το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείρηση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων χρήσης του Forum.*

----------


## elis

Δημητρη εγω ειμαι σκαστοσ απο την κλινικη δεν το ξερουν οι γιατροι κ θα ερθω ξανα γτ απο μικροσ με παλαβωσε η ασπρομαυρη στολη

----------


## nikos2

> η μηπως ειναι πιο βοηθητικοι στο να κοινωνικοποιηθει, φιλοι που εμπιστευεται μεν και ξερουν το θεμα του, αλλα δεν εχουν τετοιο αγχος και ειναι κοινωνικοποιημενοι?
> ?


εχοντας σοβαρο προβλημα κοινωνικοποιησης, μπορω να σου πω οτι ενας τετοιος ανθρωπος δεν εχει την ικανοτητα να εχει κοινωνικες σχεσεις με συνηθισμενους ανθρωπους, γιατι για αυτους ο πρωτος τους ειναι πολυ πολυ βαρετος αλλα και ο ιδιος δεν καταλαβαινει τι πρεπει να κανει για να γινει αρεστος

----------


## kozchr

Θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου. Εχοντας και ο ιδιος απο μικρο παιδι προβληματα στις κοινωνικες μου σχεσεις, τα ατομα που επελεγα ακομη και χωρις να το επιδιωκω ιδιαιτερα και με επελεγαν για φιλο τους, ειχαν επισης τετοιου ειδους προβληματα

Στάλθηκε από το LEX820 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kozchr

> Καλησπερα αδερφε, θα ηθελα με αγαπη να σε προτρεψω να γνωρισεις πρωτα τον Κυριο Ημων Ιησου Χριστο μεσα στην Ορθοδοξοι εκκλησια μας για να μην χρειαστει να αναζητησεις ανθρωπο στην ιδια κατασταση με εσενα. Για αρχη θα σε προετρεπα να βρεις με την χαρη του θεου εναν πνευματικο γεροντα εν Χριστο να σε καθοδηγησει και τοτε ολλα αυτα αγχος,φοβιες θα φυγουν σιγα σιγα με την χαρη του κυριου μας. προς το παρον θα σου παραθεσω 2 site που πιστευω θα βοηθησουν οχι μονο εσενα αλλα και πολλους αδελφους ακομα... http://hristospanagia3.blogspot.gr/ και το 2 http://agiapsychanalysi.blogspot.gr/...t_19.html#more Y.Γ. Πρωην Παθων


"Αδερφε" εν χριστω Γρηγορη εχεις παρει σβαρνα ολα τα θεματα και διαφημιζεις αυτα τα δυο μπλογκ. Δε ξερω ποιο ειναι το κινητρο σου γιαυτο το ανελεητο σπαμαρισμα αλλα κανε λιγο κρατει.. 

Στάλθηκε από το LEX820 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Αδερφε εν Χριστο kozchr εγω προσπαθω να προτεινω και μια αλλη λυση, την μονη και εγγυημενη λυση, διοτι οντως εγω ο ιδιος πρωην παθων των ιδίων προβληματων και θεραπευμενος πλεον με την χαρη του Χριστου θελω οσο περισσοτεροι αδερφοι να θεραπευτουν οπως θεραπευτηκα εγω ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ( αν και πολλοί Ιατροι μου τα προτειναν ) να τα παρω... Αρα αδερφε εν Χριστο το μονο κινητρο ειναι η αγαπη προς τον αδερφο που υποφερει,αν η αγαπη και το ενδιαφερον θεωρείτε σπαμαρισμα τοτε καποιος κανει λαθος.

----------


## akis1

να ανοίξουμε ένα topic και για εμάς από αθηνα παιδιά.. να βρεθούμε να γνωριστούμε, να πάμε παρέα σε μια καφετερια.. θα είναι πολύ σημαντικό για όλους μας όσους δεν έχουνε πολλές παρέες..  :Smile:

----------


## akis1

> Καλησπερα αδερφε, θα ηθελα με αγαπη να σε προτρεψω να γνωρισεις πρωτα τον Κυριο Ημων Ιησου Χριστο μεσα στην Ορθοδοξοι εκκλησια μας για να μην χρειαστει να αναζητησεις ανθρωπο στην ιδια κατασταση με εσενα. Για αρχη θα σε προετρεπα να βρεις με την χαρη του θεου εναν πνευματικο γεροντα εν Χριστο να σε καθοδηγησει και τοτε ολλα αυτα αγχος,φοβιες θα φυγουν σιγα σιγα με την χαρη του κυριου μας. προς το παρον θα σου παραθεσω 2 site που πιστευω θα βοηθησουν οχι μονο εσενα αλλα και πολλους αδελφους ακομα... http://hristospanagia3.blogspot.gr/ και το 2 http://agiapsychanalysi.blogspot.gr/...t_19.html#more Y.Γ. Πρωην Παθων


καλησπέρα γρηγορη..! ενδιαφέρον όλο αυτό..! επειδή μια γνωστη.. μου λέει συνεχεια να σταματήσω κάθε φάρμακο και να αρχίσω να προσεύχομαι και να βρω κάποιον πνευματικό.. πιστεύει ότι θα γίνω εντελώς καλά.. εγώ μέσα μου όμως χωρίς παρεξήγηση δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω... όμως μπορώ να πιστέψω πως αν κάποιος πιστέψει πραγματικά μπορεί να γίνει καλά..! όμως δεν ξέρω αν auto είναι από θέμα μυαλού η όντως ύπαρξη όπως αναφέρουνε πολλοί κάποια δύναμη...! όμως πραγματικά θέλω να το πιστέψω..! γιατί και εγώ περνάω δύσκολες φάσης στην ζωή μου με πολύ άγχος..!

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Αδερφε εν Χριστο Ακη, ουτε εγω το πιστευα, μπορω να σου πω οτι φοβομουν κιολας , αλλα η κατασταση μου ειχε παει στο απροχώρητο και πιστεψε οι ελπιδες μου ειχαν εκμηδενιστη, σκεφτομουν διαφορα που δεν μπορω να περιγραψω, ειχα παει και εγω στο φαρμακειο να παρω φαρμακα και πηρα εξ αρχής ενα κουτι zanax για να νιωθω ασφαλεις καλυμμένος αλλα δεν πηρα κανενα χαπι τετοιο, το κουτι ηταν στο συρταρι και δεν επαιρνα παρολου που υπεφερα διοτι ο πνευματικος μου επέμενε να μην πάρω και μου το τόνιζε επανειλημμένα, μαλλον κατι θα ηξερε παραπανω απο εμενα. Ο κυριος ημων Ιησους Χριστος ας μας ελεει με το μεγα ελεος του.Αμην

----------


## John11

> ειναι βεβαιο οτι καποιος με κοινωνικο αγχος, νοιωθει καλυτερα διπλα σε ατομα με το ιδιο προβλημα, η μηπως ειναι πιο βοηθητικοι στο να κοινωνικοποιηθει, φιλοι που εμπιστευεται μεν και ξερουν το θεμα του, αλλα δεν εχουν τετοιο αγχος και ειναι κοινωνικοποιημενοι?
> μηπως δλδ, ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα επικοινωνιας και εμπιστοσυνης σε καποιους, παρα κοινου προβληματος?


Αυτοί που δεν καταλαβαίνουν γίνονται επιζήμιοι. Θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα. Εγώ που έχω αγοραφοβία πλησιάζω κάποιον που δεν έχει τέτοια δυσκολία. Επειδή εγώ είμαι πιο φοβισμένος στο θέμα της συμπεριφοράς των άλλων, του λέω κάποια στιγμή ότι "τον φοβάμαι" γιατί μου είναι άγνωστος και δεν ξέρω τι άνθρωπος είναι. Υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να αντιδράσει με τρόπο για παράδειγμα "αφού με φοβάσαι δεν θέλω να κάνω παρέα μαζί σου". Είναι προφανές, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, εκτός του ότι ο άλλος δεν σε πλησιάζει -προκατάληψη, και εσύ συνεχίζεις να έχεις την ίδια δυσκολία-, στην λέει κι από πάνω για τη δυσκολία που αντιμετωπίζεις. Δηλαδή αντί να βοηθηθείς από αυτόν, σου τραβάει και μια σφαλιάρα και πας λίγο πιο κάτω. Είναι το αντίστοιχο του να πεις σε κάποια που την βίασαν ότι φταίει κι από πάνω. Ξέρεις, πολύς κόσμος, που δεν έχει κατανόηση, σκέφτεται έτσι. 
Καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν, ότι η κατανόηση είναι απείρως καλύτερη από τις ικανότητες που έχει ένας άνθρωπος (π.χ. μεγαλύτερη κοινωνικοποίηση). Γνωρίζω, ότι η καλή σχέση με κάποιο ή κάποια άτομα σε κάνει να μπορείς εξαιρετικά πολλά πράγματα. Αυτό μπορώ να το εξηγήσω, αλλά ας το αφήσουμε για την ώρα. Αχ, τι ωραία που το είπε:

_Τα χρήματα πραγματικά καταστρέφουν τους ανθρώπους. Οι πλούσιοι έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη αλαζονεία. Με πολύ λίγες εξαιρέσεις, σε κάθε χώρα, οι πλούσιοι έχουν γύρω τους εκείνη την ιδιαίτερη ατμόσφαιρα ότι μπορούν να κάνουν ό,τι θέλουν οποιονδήποτε, ακόμα και τους θεούς, και μπορούν πράγματι ν' αγοράσουν τους δικούς τους θεούς. Αυτή η ατμόσφαιρα όμως δεν υπάρχει μόνο όπου υπάρχει πλούτος, αλλά και όπου υπάρχουν ικανότητες που μπορεί να έχει κανείς. Οι ικανότητες, δίνουν στον άνθρωπο μια παράξενη αίσθηση ελευθερίας. Τον κάνουν να νιώθει επίσης ότι είναι ανώτερος από τους άλλους, ότι είναι διαφορετικός. Όλα αυτά του δίνουν μια αίσθηση υπεροχής: κάθεται ικανοποιημένος και κοιτάζει τους άλλους να πασχίζουν και να ντροπιάζονται· δεν έχει συναίσθηση της δικής του άγνοιας και σε τι σκοτάδι βρίσκεται ο νους του. Τα λεφτά και οι ικανότητες προσφέρουν μια πολύ καλή φυγή απ' αυτό το σκοτάδι. Αλλά και η φυγή είναι ένα είδος αντίστασης, που γεννάει τα δικά της προβλήματα. Η ζωή είναι μια περίεργη ιστορία. Ευτυχισμένος είναι ο άνθρωπος που δεν είναι τίποτα. 

_

----------


## Remedy

καταλαβαινω παιδια, δικιο εχετε,

----------


## Remedy

> καλησπέρα γρηγορη..! ενδιαφέρον όλο αυτό..! επειδή μια γνωστη.. μου λέει συνεχεια να σταματήσω κάθε φάρμακο και να αρχίσω να προσεύχομαι και να βρω κάποιον πνευματικό.. πιστεύει ότι θα γίνω εντελώς καλά.. εγώ μέσα μου όμως χωρίς παρεξήγηση δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω... όμως μπορώ να πιστέψω πως αν κάποιος πιστέψει πραγματικά μπορεί να γίνει καλά..! όμως δεν ξέρω αν auto είναι από θέμα μυαλού η όντως ύπαρξη όπως αναφέρουνε πολλοί κάποια δύναμη...! όμως πραγματικά θέλω να το πιστέψω..! γιατί και εγώ περνάω δύσκολες φάσης στην ζωή μου με πολύ άγχος..!


αρκει μια απλη σκεψη για να καταλαβεις αν ισχυει αυτο που σου λεει η φιλη σου:
ολοι οι πιστοι που προσευχονται αρκετα ειναι υγιεις?
ποιοι ειναι ασθενεις?
αυτοι που δεν πιστευουν αρκετα?

αν ηταν ετσι, ακνεις πιστος δεν θα ηταν αρρωστος, κι οπωσδηποτε κανεις ιερεας, μοναχος, κλπ. αντιθετως πασχουν απαντες απο τις ιδιες αρρωστιες με τους κοινους θνητους ειτε πιστους ειτε απιστους, και πεθαινουν επισης , απο αυτες.

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

Σε πολυ μεγαλο βαθμο συμφωνω μαζι σου john

----------


## Γρηγορης Ιν

> αρκει μια απλη σκεψη για να καταλαβεις αν ισχυει αυτο που σου λεει η φιλη σου:
> ολοι οι πιστοι που προσευχονται αρκετα ειναι υγιεις?
> ποιοι ειναι ασθενεις?
> αυτοι που δεν πιστευουν αρκετα?
> 
> αν ηταν ετσι, ακνεις πιστος δεν θα ηταν αρρωστος, κι οπωσδηποτε κανεις ιερεας, μοναχος, κλπ. αντιθετως πασχουν απαντες απο τις ιδιες αρρωστιες με τους κοινους θνητους ειτε πιστους ειτε απιστους, και πεθαινουν επισης , απο αυτες.


Αδερφε μου το θεμα δεν ειναι να εχουμε την ταμπελα του πιστου η του προσευχομενου,Πολλοί άνθρωποι προσευχονται σε πολλες διαφορες θρησκείες και δογματα, μονο όμως στην Ορθοδοξη πιστη μπορει να υπάρξει θεραπεια, αλλα οχι μονο να αποκτωντας την ταμπελα του πιστου-προσευχομενου, πρεπει να βιωνουμε την πνευματικη ζωη με μελετη των αγιων πατερων, με εκκλησιασμο,εξομολογηση, θεια κοινωνια. Βεβαιως στην πνευματικη ζωη θα υπαρχουν πτωσεις και ανηψωσεις. Το θεμα ειναι ποσο πραγματικα θελουμε να ειμαστε στην Ορθοδοξο πιστη και Χριστό, απο εκει και περα αναλογα με την θεληση ο κυριος Ημων Ιησούς Χριστός βοηθάει.

----------


## Χμμμ

Πολύ ωραία τα λετε! Όμως, ρε παιδιά, τι θα γίνει με εκείνη τη συνάντηση που λέγαμε; Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να τα πούμε ολα αυτά και πιο πολλα δια ζώσης; Νιώθω πολυ μόνος για.....

----------


## Isabella

Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη,

Δεν είμαι ατομο με κοινωνικό αγχός αλλα ήρθα σε αuτο το forum γιατι προσπάθω να βοηθήσω ένα κοντινο πρόσωπο και τυχαίνει vα είμαι και απο τα Ιωάννινα. Καταλαβαίνω τι σημαίνει να ζεις εκεί και να μην έχεις φιλοus και να ειναι και χειμὠνας. Δυστυχώς μενω στο εξωτερικό και μπορώ να σε σηναντήσv, ισως οταv έρθω για διακοπές  :Smile:  έχω στηρίξει ατομο με το ιδιο προβλημά και εχω μεγάλη καταvόηση και απέραντο θαυμασμο για τα άτομα με κοινωνικό αγχος και τη δυσκολία τους να ανταπεξελθουν σε απλά πράγματα για τοuς υπόλοιπους.
θα ήθελα να σου προτεινω να επισκεφτείς την Εταιρείας Προαγωγής Ψυχικής Υγείας Ηπείρου.
http://www.epropsi.gr/

Ειναι ενας μη κερδοσκοπικός οργανισμος με εξαιρετική δουλεια στη στηριξη ατόμων με ψυχικά προβληματα. Διοργανώνουν εκδηλωσεις, εκδρομες, συναντήσεις και πιστεύω θα οφεληθείς πολύ απο την κοινωνική επαφή μεσα απο εκεί. Καλή τύχη και κρατα με ενήμερη για το πως πάει η ζωή στην όμορφη πόλη μου  :Smile:

----------


## Remedy

> Αδερφε μου το θεμα δεν ειναι να εχουμε την ταμπελα του πιστου η του προσευχομενου,Πολλοί άνθρωποι προσευχονται σε πολλες διαφορες θρησκείες και δογματα, μονο όμως στην Ορθοδοξη πιστη μπορει να υπάρξει θεραπεια, αλλα οχι μονο να αποκτωντας την ταμπελα του πιστου-προσευχομενου, πρεπει να βιωνουμε την πνευματικη ζωη με μελετη των αγιων πατερων, με εκκλησιασμο,εξομολογηση, θεια κοινωνια. Βεβαιως στην πνευματικη ζωη θα υπαρχουν πτωσεις και ανηψωσεις. Το θεμα ειναι ποσο πραγματικα θελουμε να ειμαστε στην Ορθοδοξο πιστη και Χριστό, απο εκει και περα αναλογα με την θεληση ο κυριος Ημων Ιησούς Χριστός βοηθάει.


Αδερφη, εγω για ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ πιστους μιλαω, οχι γι αυτους που εχουν μονο την ταμπελα.
Και βαθια πιστεύουν και προσευχονται και πνευματικους εχουν αλλα καποιοι απο αυτους εχουν βαριές ασθενειες, απο ψυχικες μεχρι καρκινο.
Γιατι δεν τους εσωσε η πιστη τους;

----------


## kozchr

Αδελφή εν χριστώ remedy συμφωνώ και διαφωνώ παράλληλα μαζί σου. Η φράση "γιατί δεν τους έσωσε η πίστη τους" μπορεί παράλληλα να κρύβει πολλά ψυχικά αποθέματα ώστε κάποιος άνθρωπος να αντέχει να ζει αυτό που του έτυχε να ζήσει. Επειδή δεν είναι σαν εμάς, υγιής δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Για εμένα αυτό το δεν "τους έσωσε η πίστη τους" πάει αποκλειστικά σε αυτούς που αυτοκτονούν και που κλαίγονται όλη μέρα για τα προβλήματα τους, χωρίς να κάνουν κάτι γιαυτά. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκεί έξω που παλεύουν με τα όποια προβλήματα υγείας τους και συνεχίζουν να ζουν ελπίζοντας. Αυτοί για εμένα είναι ήρωες και ναι θα πω ότι τους έσωσε η πίστη τους, η οποια δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να είναι η ορθόδοξη χριστιανική πίστη.
Και υπάρχουν και οι άλλοι με την συνεχή κλάψα και την εύκολη λύση της αυτοκτονίας.

----------


## John11

> Ενδιαφέρεται κανείς να τα πούμε ολα αυτά και πιο πολλα δια ζώσης;


Για να μη νιώθεις ότι δεν υπάρχει κανείς, θα ήθελα εγώ, αλλά μένω στην Αθήνα.

----------


## elis

Εγω μενω τερμα θεου αρχεσ αλαχ

----------


## Remedy

> Αδελφή εν χριστώ remedy συμφωνώ και διαφωνώ παράλληλα μαζί σου. Η φράση "γιατί δεν τους έσωσε η πίστη τους" μπορεί παράλληλα να κρύβει πολλά ψυχικά αποθέματα ώστε κάποιος άνθρωπος να αντέχει να ζει αυτό που του έτυχε να ζήσει. Επειδή δεν είναι σαν εμάς, υγιής δεν σημαίνει κάτι. Για εμένα αυτό το δεν "τους έσωσε η πίστη τους" πάει αποκλειστικά σε αυτούς που αυτοκτονούν και που κλαίγονται όλη μέρα για τα προβλήματα τους, χωρίς να κάνουν κάτι γιαυτά. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εκεί έξω που παλεύουν με τα όποια προβλήματα υγείας τους και συνεχίζουν να ζουν ελπίζοντας. Αυτοί για εμένα είναι ήρωες και ναι θα πω ότι τους έσωσε η πίστη τους, η οποια δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα να είναι η ορθόδοξη χριστιανική πίστη.
> Και υπάρχουν και οι άλλοι με την συνεχή κλάψα και την εύκολη λύση της αυτοκτονίας.


αδερφε, καλα τα λες, αλλα εδω η συζητηση με την αδερφη απο πανω, αν δεν το προσεξες, ειναι οτι υποστηριζει οτι οι ασθενεις πρεπει να αφηνουν την ψυχιατρικη και τα φαρμακα και να τρεχουν στους παπαδες για να γιατρυτουν, διοτι η ΑΛΗΘΙΝΗ πιστη τους στην ο.χ. θρησκεια αρκειβ για να τους σωσει. δεν χρειαζεται τπτ αλλο....
αυτη ειναι η συζητηση...

----------


## aeolus74

> Καλησπερα αδερφε, θα ηθελα με αγαπη να σε προτρεψω να γνωρισεις πρωτα τον Κυριο Ημων Ιησου Χριστο μεσα στην Ορθοδοξοι εκκλησια μας για να μην χρειαστει να αναζητησεις ανθρωπο στην ιδια κατασταση με εσενα. Για αρχη θα σε προετρεπα να βρεις με την χαρη του θεου εναν πνευματικο γεροντα εν Χριστο να σε καθοδηγησει και τοτε ολλα αυτα αγχος,φοβιες θα φυγουν σιγα σιγα με την χαρη του κυριου μας. 
> 
> *Το μήνυμα έχει τροποποιηθεί από τη διαχείρηση λόγω παραβίασης των όρων χρήσης του Forum.*


Από ποιο μοναστήρι μας ήρθες εσύ?

----------


## Χμμμ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Isabella για τα ωραία σου λογια! Μου δίνεις κουράγιο! Να σαι καλά! Όταν έρθεις Γιάννενα και θυμηθείς στείλω μου! Θα χαρώ πολύ! :-) Αν θες μπορούμε να μιλάμε και μέσω ιντερνετ όποτε μπορούμε μέχρι τότε. Αλλά δε θέλω να φανώ πιεστικός. Όπως θες. Όπως και να χει σε ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι!

----------


## Χμμμ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, John11, να σαι καλά! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω κανέναν Αθήνα να με φιλοξενήσει. Αλλιώς σοβαρά θα ερχόμουν για μια βολτιτσα. Αλλά αραιά και που κάνω διαφορες εξορμήσεις στην Πάτρα. Αν σε βγάλει ποτέ ο δρόμος σου κατα εκει, θα χαρώ να συναντηθούμε! Και πάλι να σαι καλά!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενταξει δεν ειναι απαραιτητο μπορεις να τη βγαλεις και στο αμαξι αν εχεις για μια μερα υπαρχουν και τα τροχοσπιτα για τους σοφιστικε τυπους.

----------


## savatage

Χμμμμμ γιατι δε γραφεις ποτέ σε κανενα αλλο νημα να σε γνωρισουν τα μελη του φορουμ?

----------


## John11

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω κανέναν Αθήνα να με φιλοξενήσει. Αλλιώς σοβαρά θα ερχόμουν για μια βολτιτσα. Αλλά αραιά και που κάνω διαφορες εξορμήσεις στην Πάτρα. Αν σε βγάλει ποτέ ο δρόμος σου κατα εκει, θα χαρώ να συναντηθούμε!


Γειά Δημήτρη. Ας μιλήσουμε πρώτα. Επειδή το forum δεν επιτρέπει προσωπικά μηνύματα αν κάποιος δεν περάσει τα 50 posts, σου δίνω το email μου .. . Σημείωσέ το γιατί θέλω να το σβήσω για να μη μείνει εδώ στο forum.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Γειά Δημήτρη. Ας μιλήσουμε πρώτα. Επειδή το forum δεν επιτρέπει προσωπικά μηνύματα αν κάποιος δεν περάσει τα 50 posts, σου δίνω το email μου (προφανώς το γρ είναι gr). Σημείωσέ το γιατί θέλω να το σβήσω να μην μείνει εδώ.


οσο και να μιλησεις με καπιον πρεπει να σου μιαζει για να τον καταλαβεις (ΥΓ το ειμελ σου το εσβησα  :Smile:  )

----------


## Remedy

εγω παλι, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω καποιον που πρωτομπαινει εδω, να μην ε χει την διαθεση να μοιραστει το οτιδηποτε, αλλα μολις μπει βαζει αγγελια για γνωριμιες..
δεν ειναι σαιτ γνωριμιων.
ναι, μπορει μετα απο ιντερνετικη γνωριμια και συμφωνια, καποιοι να αποφασιζουν να γνωριστουν κι απο κοντα, αλλα ετσι με το καλημερα να μπαινει κοσμος και να βαζει αγγελιες για γνωριμιες, μου φαιενται πολυ περιεργο, αν κι εχει συμβει πολλες φορες.

προσωπικα δεν θα εμπιστευομουν να κανω γνωριμια με ενα ατομο που απλα δηλωνει οτι θελει γνωριμιες...

----------


## Κύκνος

> εγω παλι, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω καποιον που πρωτομπαινει εδω, να μην ε χει την διαθεση να μοιραστει το οτιδηποτε, αλλα μολις μπει βαζει αγγελια για γνωριμιες..
> δεν ειναι σαιτ γνωριμιων.
> ναι, μπορει μετα απο ιντερνετικη γνωριμια και συμφωνια, καποιοι να αποφασιζουν να γνωριστουν κι απο κοντα, αλλα ετσι με το καλημερα να μπαινει κοσμος και να βαζει αγγελιες για γνωριμιες, μου φαιενται πολυ περιεργο, αν κι εχει συμβει πολλες φορες.
> 
> προσωπικα δεν θα εμπιστευομουν να κανω γνωριμια με ενα ατομο που απλα δηλωνει οτι θελει γνωριμιες...


Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα... Να σου ζητάνε facebook και μάλιστα σχεδόν με το "καλημέρα"...

----------


## stefamw

Εχω τυχει να γνωρισει ατομα στο παρελθον με κοινωνικη φοβια αλλα χασαμε επαφες λογω αποστασης. Θα με ενδιεφερε παντως να γνωρισω νεα ατομα, ειμαι κοντα στη Θεσσαλονικη.

----------


## koritsi83

υπάρχουν τάξεις/group? seminaria??

θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να μιλήσετε στον γιατρό σας για να ξεκινήσετε μια τάξη/group?

----------


## Macgyver

> προσωπικα δεν θα εμπιστευομουν να κανω γνωριμια με ενα ατομο που απλα δηλωνει οτι θελει γνωριμιες...


συμφωνω απολυτα , δεν γινεσαι φιλος απο το φορουμ αυτο , ουτε απο το φεις ( γι αυτο και δεν εχω ) , η τα παρακμιακα μεσα αυτα , ειναι νοσηρες καταστασεις απο ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν την ικανοτητα να κανουν γνωριμιες και φιλους με τον φυσιολογικο τροπο, και γινονται και κουραστικοι πολλες φορες , ακοινωνητους , κυριως απο την νεα γενια ( κατω των 30 ) ...... η εχουν διαφορετικη νοοτροπια για φιλιες ( της πλακας ) η οποια δεν μου λεει τιποτα .....
βεβαια ανηκω στην παλαια γενια , που ειναι διαφοτρετικη , αλλα ουδεποτε εχω γινει τσιμπουρι σε καποιον-αν ......

----------

